# Took home TWO Hi-Points!



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats  Hope you nkeep it up!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats!! Good luck in your future shows


----------



## DMadison (May 18, 2007)

That is terrific! Congratulations!


----------

